# I'm totally the best skier here.



## Riverghost (Jan 30, 2011)

how much are lessons?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow not only are you spamming every forum, but you don't even use your imagination and make different posts... come on show some originality in your spamming.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Back off the dude anybody that for a an avatar named after a poor man's joint, he probably not the quickest


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

where is "here"? I am guessing here must be a very small place


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sorry you feel that avalanche awareness and education is SPAM. 

Not everyone reads all the same message boards, so I try to post to all of the relevant ones so that anyone interested in attending might hear about it through their favorite channels.

It will be a really good time, with really good people gathering for a really good cause. 

If the mods feel this is SPAM, they will remove it.


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

Pinner, there are some of use that liked it


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

G.N.A.R. has jumped the shark


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Everybody knows CO is flat and has a shitty snowpack compared to wyoming. Argue the boating all you want but the best skiers all live in Jackson.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

...during the summer


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup. Montychylksjdflsjf is right. Make sure you and all the best skiers stay up there where's it's the best ever. Say hi to Cheney for us.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

How many extreme skiers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

One to hold the bulb...the world revolves around them!


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Good one 
Or: 
10 - one to screw in the bulb, and 9 to look at him, unimpressed, and say:
"I could do that!"


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

The raffle prizes are starting to roll in. So far we have skis from Icelantic, a raft trip for two from Kodi Rafting, Ambler Hats, SUP lessons from Mountain Paddle Surf, Sierra Designs Tent, Barryvox Pulse, Mammut Pack, Shovel and Probe, plus lots more still to come.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Montychylksjdflsjf... I see that indeed all aspects of skiing are fully appreciated in Jackson Hole: Jackson Hole News&Guide | Police stymie skier\'s ascent


----------



## bookmillone (Jul 31, 2007)

montuckyhuck said:


> Everybody knows CO is flat and has a shitty snowpack compared to wyoming. Argue the boating all you want but the best skiers all live in Jackson.


 Montucky, you are an arrogant ass. I think we probably all agree the skiing in Jackson is awesome. I lived there for a couple of years in the early 90's and loved it. I did find however that there were far too many pretentious wankers, much like yourself, that inhabit the Jackson area. I still travel there to ski a few days a year with my 9 year old son from "flat shitty snow-pack " Colorado and have had no trouble whatsoever skiing the same lines as the locals. As you obviously have no love for Colorado, please do me and the rest of the Co natives a favor and stay away!!


----------

